# Back in 1905 - What A Difference A Century Makes



## SeaBreeze (Jul 31, 2014)

The Year 1905

What a difference  
a Century makes

Here are some of the US Statistics for 1905: 



The average life expectancy in the US was 47 years.
Only 14 percent of the homes in the US had a bathtub. 
Only 8 percent of the homes had a telephone. 
A three-minute call from Denver to New York City cost eleven dollars. 
There were only 8,000 cars in the U.S., and only 144 miles of paved roads. 
The maximum speed limit in most cities was 10 mph. 
Alabama, Mississippi, Iowa, and Tennessee were each more heavily populated than California. 
With a mere 1.4 million residents, California was only the 21st most populous state in the Union. 
The tallest structure in the world was the Eiffel Tower. 
The average wage in the U.S. was 22 cents an hour. 
The average U.S. worker made between $200 and $400 per year. 
A competent accountant could expect to earn $2000 per year,  A dentist $2,500 per year,  A veterinarian between $1,500 and $4,000 per year, and  A mechanical engineer about $5,000 per year! 
More than 95 percent of all births in the U.S. took place at home. 
Ninety percent of all U.S. physicians had no college education.  Instead, they attended medical schools, many of which were condemned in the press and by the government as "substandard." 
Sugar cost four cents a pound. 
Eggs were fourteen cents a dozen. 
Coffee was fifteen cents a pound. 
Most women only washed their hair once a month, and used borax or egg yolks for shampoo. 
Canada passed a law prohibiting poor people from entering the country for any reason. 
The five leading causes of death in the U.S. were:       

Pneumonia and influenza 
Tuberculosis
 Diarrhea 
 Heart disease 
Stroke
 



The American flag had 45 stars. 
Arizona, Oklahoma, New Mexico, Hawaii, and Alaska hadn't been admitted to the Union yet. 
The population of Las Vegas, Nevada, was 30!!! 
Crossword puzzles, canned beer, and iced tea hadn't been invented. 
There was no Mother's Day or Father's Day. 
Two of 10 U.S. adults couldn't read or write. 
Only 6 percent of all Americans had graduated high school. 
Marijuana, heroin, and morphine were all available over the counter at corner drugstores.  According to one pharmacist, "Heroin clears the complexion, gives buoyancy to the mind, regulates the stomach and bowels, and is, in fact, a perfect guardian of health." 
Eighteen percent of households in the U.S had at least one full-time servant or domestic.
There were only about 230 reported murders in the entire U.S.

 Try to imagine what it may be like in another 100 years. It staggers the mind.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Baseball will still be the same...


----------



## oldman (Aug 1, 2014)

I have told my wife several times over the years, "Wouldn't you like to sneak a look at what the world will be like in 100 years? After all, look how far we have come since the last 100 years have past." 

I would. I just wouldn't like to see what I would look like in another 100 years. Have you seen pictures of Kirk Douglas lately?


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 2, 2014)

oldman said:


> I have told my wife several times over the years, "Wouldn't you like to sneak a look at what the world will be like in 100 years? After all, look how far we have come since the last 100 years have past." ..



Scary thought.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 2, 2014)

I like the prices but I'm not crazy about most of the other stats ...


----------



## Pappy (Aug 2, 2014)

Dances haven't changed....much!!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 2, 2014)

Didn't know they had Zumba back then Pappy, LOL...looks like the class I go to! layful:


----------



## oakapple (Aug 10, 2014)

The stats are amazing aren't they? I live in England so prices are different here, as is the lifestyle, but so much has changed that it's a different existance really.I often think that my grandparents [born around 1896] had the biggest lifestyle change as their generation went from horse drawn vehicles to fast sports cars.So much happened in the 20th century, both good and bad.


----------

